# shrubs/bushes that stay green all year



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Depends a lot on where you are, Maine evergreens are going to different than Florida( to some extent):laughing:


----------



## jamiedolan (Sep 2, 2008)

christine99109 said:


> I have an empty mulch bed on the side of the house and I need some plant coverage to cover utility stuff on the side of house. The plants/shrubs would need to be higher than just ground coverage. I'd like some ideas of plants and shrubs that stay green all year round. Any ideas?


Need to know where you are. 

and

Do you have dogs?

and

Sun, Shade, Part?

and

N,S,E, or W side of the house.


----------

